# LOOK 595 Pro Team XXL / Dura Ace / Ksyrium ES / mit Rechung - NP 5370.- !!!



## look_595 (25. März 2013)

*Rennrad LOOK 595 Pro  Team  *
*Shimano Dura Ace + Mavic Ksyrium  ES **- Neupreis EUR 5370.- ! *


ebay Link :  *http://www.ebay.de/itm/LOOK-595-Pro-Team-XXL-Dura-Ace-Ksyrium-ES-mit-Rechung-NP-5370-/251250890454?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item3a7fb856d6*
*
*
Ich habe das Rennrad bei dem örtlichen LOOK Fachhändler  Fahrradprofis Ravensburg (siehe www.Fahrradprofis.de) gekauft.  *Die Original-Rechnung über EUR 5370.- schicke ich mit.* Das Rad  wurde komplett direkt beim LOOK mit der Originalkonfiguration aus dem  Katalog bestellt. Der Service wurde ebenfalls regelmäßig von Fahrradprofis  Ravensburg gemacht, die Rechungen der Kundendienste über insgesamt   148,39 schicke ich selbstverständlich ebenfalls mit. 





Das Fahrrad ist in einem TOP Zustand! Ich bin wenig damit  gefahren. Ich habe den Rahmen immer mit dem original Pflegemittel von Look  gepflegt und das Rennrad sehr sorgfältig behandelt, er ist daher in einem  äußerst guten Zustand, siehe Bilder! Weil ich kaum Zeit dafür finde und so  ein Rennrad zu schade zum rumstehen ist verkaufe ich es nun wieder. 
Die zwei abgebildeten ELITE Carbon Flaschenhalter sind  ebenfalls Bestandteil der Auktion.
Der Rahmen hat die Größe XXL (59cm). Die Sattelstütze des  LOOK E-Post wurde beim Kauf für mich so angepasst, dass man bei  einer Körpergröße von 1,92m keine Spacer zur Verlängerung benötig. Die  Sattelstütze hat also noch das maximale Maß und kann durch die Spacer sogar  auch für Fahrer, die größer als 1,92 sind, angepasst werden. Eine Kürzung für  kleine Fahrer ist natürlich auch jederzeit problemlos möglich. Die dazu nötige  Lehre ist ebenfalls im Lieferumang enthalten. 
Es ist das gesamte Lieferumfang, der auch beim Kauf dabei  war dabei. Inklusive aller Spacer, der Lehre zum Kürzen der Sattelstütze,  Unterlagen, Anleitungen usw... 
Das Rad kann nach Absprache in 88718 Daisendorf besichtigt  und probegefahren werden. 
Der abgebildete Polar CS-600 Radcomputer ist nicht  Bestandteil der Auktion. 

Rahmen: LOOK 595 Pro Team Farbe: weiß Rahmenhöhen: XXL =  59 cm 
Gabel: LOOK Carbon 595 HSC 6 
Laufradsatz:Mavic Ksyrium ES 

Pedale: Keo Carbon Ti 
Brems-Schalthebel: Shimano Dura Ace 
Umwerfer: Shimano Dura Ace 
Schaltwerk: Shimano Dura Ace 
Bremsen: Shimano Dura Ace 
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace 10 fach 
Kette: Shimano Sura Ace CN-7801 
Kurbel: Shimano Dura Ace 
Lenker: VO2 Mano Carbon 
Vorbau: VO2 
Sattelstütze: LOOK E-Post Carbon Integrated  

Steuersatz: insert FSA 
Sattel: Selle Italia San Marco 

Reifen: Conti GP 4000 S 
Gewicht: 7,1 kg


----------



## look_595 (9. April 2013)

Jetzt ab  1980.- als Auktion bei ebay !
http://www.ebay.de/itm/251257295020?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## look_595 (17. April 2013)

Die Auktion läuft noch 1 Tag !


LINK ZUR AUKTION


----------



## look_595 (19. April 2013)

Noch 8 h bis zum Ende der Auktion !


----------

